# interior color?



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

hello my fello gto ppl. im thinking of painting my 69 either gun metal grey with black interior or fire engine red withe black or grey interior. i cant decide, let me know what you think.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

How many speeding tickets do you want?  Red draws attention.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Grey or silver with a black interior. Or, burgundy with a parchment interior!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Everybody has their own personal taste. It really boils down to, what YOU want...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Black ext/Red int. Silver/parchment Black Cherry/ Grey


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

hahaha thanks for all your imput but burgundy no and no red interior hahaha. i decided red with black interior. the car is expreso brown with gold interior now but to be honist its an ugly combination. time to start body work


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Write the Ticket Red huh?


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

yup  loud red and fast gets attention.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If the interior is decent why not a better color to compliment it ? If it needs a whole makeover anyway, then yeah do what trips your trigger. I, personally, don't care for Red cars but I guess I'm in the minority because there sure are a LOT of muscle era cars that color...


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have always wanted a RED '67 GTO with white top, since I was 16 years old...I have the '67 GTO and it is a work in progress.....but a few years ago I went to the GTO nationals. I came out of the hotel and saw a sea of GTOs in the parking lot. But what I did notice is that about 80 % were RED...thats when I decided not to be like the rest and to stay away from red...but thats just me..I'm going with Fathom Blue now.....Red is HOT..but over done.......but the bottom line is what you are happy with..good luck


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

the thing is that i dont know anybody else with a red muscle car and have never seen a red gto in person. and the interior is thrashed. like the public toilates at walmart. im 18 and got the car from my grandpa when i was 14 ive been workin on it with what little money i have ever since.


----------

